#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Что перерождается?

## Anthony

Друзья. Прочел час назад книжку "Слово Будды. Обзор учения Будды словами Палийского канона". И озадачился. Если... 
чувства - это не я, 
эмоции - это не я, 
ручки ножки - это не я, 
какашки внутри - не я,
мысли - не я
сознание - не я
То что же есть Я. И что именно перерождается после смерти?
Ведь привыкает ко всему сознание, органы чувств, восприятие. Но если вся эта куча мяса и даже сознание не есть Я.
Что же все таки есть Я? Пустота?
Как пустота может перерождаться?

----------

Лери (16.09.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Уважаемая Сангха.
Помогите пожалста!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Шенпен

> Уважаемая Сангха.
> Помогите пожалста!!


Вас интересуют объяснения Дзен или тибетский буддизм тоже может  помочь?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Что перерождается?


Этот вопрос уже не однократно обсуждался на форуме. Так что поиск Вам в помощь!  :Kiss:

----------


## Anthony

Мне любая трактовка интересна. Тибетская, Японская, Китайская, Индийская, Сиддхартха Гаутамовская.

----------


## Шенпен

Тогда могу порекомендовать Шамарпу.
Вот отрывок из лекции:
"Базовое сознание принимает одно перерождение за другим. Когда заканчивается человеческая жизнь, наступает состояние бардо, в котором базовое сознание опять проецирует шесть видов фрагментарного сознания вместе с умом, поражённым эмоциями, и принимает определённый тип существования. Когда заканчивается состояние бардо, сознание, способности восприятия и объекты восприятия опять возникают из базового сознания и образуют следующее существование. 

Базовое сознание можно также назвать "обусловленным сознанием", так как его существование обусловлено другими семью видами сознания. Если использовать приведённое выше сравнение - так же, как океан не может существовать без дождя, рек и испарений, базовое сознание не может существовать без активности семи видов сознания и отпечатков, которые они оставляют. Когда ум осознаёт свою истинную природу и избавляется от неведения, семь видов фрагментарного сознания теряют основу и исчезают. Тогда же исчезает и базовое сознание. "

----------

Anthony (11.12.2011), Tong Po (12.12.2011), Оскольд (06.03.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Спасибо огромное. А сам Будда что нибудь говорил по этому поводу?

----------


## AlexТ

> Спасибо огромное. А сам Будда что нибудь говорил по этому поводу?


Только то что это вспоминаться в/после 4й Джханы (_при помощи сати, satiyā_) как одна из сверхспособностей.  К сожалению, Он нигде логически это не доказывал. А жаль...

----------


## Еше Нинбо

По-моему уже после смерти ничего не перерождается. Это всё добрые сказки для успокоения. :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> По-моему уже после смерти ничего не перерождается. Это всё добрые сказки для успокоения.


По-моему, во время жизни ничего не живет. Это всё добрые сказки для успокоения. :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Е (12.12.2011), Иван Денисов (17.09.2012), Марица (14.01.2013), Маркион (17.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (12.12.2011)

----------


## Бо

Войдите в последнюю джхану и увидите сами, как это делал Будда.

----------


## Anthony

По теме пожалуйста

----------


## Ittosai

Почитайте это..может поможет http://www.vulturepeak.ru/mahasi_say...pererozhdenie/

----------


## Топпер

> Что же все таки есть Я?


"я" - это идея у вас в голове, когда вы думаете о себе.

----------

Joy (12.12.2011), Zom (12.12.2011), Алексей Т (12.12.2011), Марица (14.01.2013), Маркион (17.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.12.2011)

----------


## AlexТ

> А смысл?


Прекращении дуккхи. _Если бы_ не было перерождения, то можно было бы быстро прекратить всю дуккху через суицид (_эвтаназия_). 

_Если_ никого нету, то нету того кто бы повесился и нету тех которые бы грустили об этом.


Есть тело - есть телесные боли. Нету тела, нету телесных болей.
Есть сознание, есть возможность сознавать дуккху. Нет сознания, нет возможности для сознания дуккхи.

----------


## Aion

> Есть тело - есть телесные боли. Нету тела, нету телесных болей.





> А вот рассказ о человеке, который хранил свой ампутированный палец в
> склянке:
> “Несколько лет этот человек жил совершенно спокойно. Потом он вновь
> посетил врача, который некогда ампутировал палец, и пожаловался, что в
> отсутствующем пальце ощущается страшный холод. Врач поинтересовался, где
> хранится склянка с ампутированным пальцем. Пациент ответил, что склянка
> хранится там же, где всегда, — дома у его матери, в теплом подвале. Врач
> посоветовал ему навестить мать и все же проверить, как содержится склянка.
> Мать сперва отказывалась спускаться в подвал, но потом согласилась и
> ...

----------

Лери (16.09.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

Aion,

Фантомные боли могут ощущаться только когда есть тело с сознанием. Если нету тела и сознания вообще, то никаких болей ощущаться в принципе не может.

----------


## Aion

> Если нету тела и сознания вообще, то никаких болей ощущаться в принципе не может.


Если нету тела и сознания вообще, для верности надо 49 дней подождать, а затем повторить наблюдение.)))

----------


## AlexТ

> Если нету тела и сознания вообще, для верности надо 49 дней подождать, а затем повторить наблюдение.)))


Когда есть тело с сознанием, то тогда могут быть проблемы с телом и сознанием.  Если тело с сознанием прекратитьса навсегда, то никогда больше не смогут быть проблемы с телом и сознанием.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

одна мнимость порождает другую. нет ничего что бы перерождалось. когда Второй Патриарх пришел к Бодхидхарме и сказал - "Учитель я не могу успокоить свой ум!"     то Бодхидхарма ответил - "Принеси мне его и я успокою его для тебя"  
через некоторое время Хуэй ке вернулся и сказал. -"Наставник я нигде не могу его найти" Бодхидхарма ответил - "Вот я и успокоил его для тебя"  
при этих словах Хуэй ке достиг просветления.

теперь попробую современным языком. любая личность это набор запчастей. по принципу конструктора лего. и эта конструкция совсем не статична как нам кажется.  и на самом деле получается что нет никакой личности.

----------

Лери (16.09.2012), Фил (13.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.12.2011)

----------


## AlexТ

> В арупалоке нет рупы, чтобы дополнять наму. Вот и опровержение дуализма.


Рупа имеет несколько значений. Здесь важно понимать контекст рупы. Рупа как видимое (_1 аятана_), 10 аятан,  или как вся материя (_10.5 аятан_)?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Рупа-скандха.

----------


## Митяй

> то что не затрагивается это bhavaṅga-citta, и может также читты типа "mano-dvārāvajjana-citta", и "pañca-dvārāvajjana-citta".


Где можно прочитать, что из себя представляют эти читты?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В арупалоке нет рупы, чтобы дополнять наму. Вот и опровержение дуализма.


Да и в рупа-локе нет материи в нашем понимании. Там рупа - это, в сущности, своего рода идея (или "слово").

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В арупалоке нет рупы, чтобы дополнять наму. Вот и опровержение дуализма.


Да, в бесформенных мирах отсутствует совокупность формы. Но даже в этих возвышенных сферах сознание не является чем-то необусловленным. Объектом ума существ этих миров могут быть безграничное пространство, безграничное сознание и т.д. Таким образом, в бестелесной сфере (в мире без форм) присутствует сознание интеллекта (мано-винняна).

«Друг, что можно познать чистейшим сознанием ума, отделённым от пяти [чувственных] опор?»
«Друг, чистейшим сознанием ума, отделённым от пяти опор, можно познать основу бесконечности пространства как «бесконечное пространство». Основу бесконечности сознания можно познать как «бесконечное сознание». Основу отсутствия всего можно познать как «здесь ничего нет».

(МН 43)

----------

Федор Ф (17.09.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Где можно прочитать, что из себя представляют эти читты?


Comprehensive manual of Abhidhamma
Например страница 44
http://books.google.ca/books?id=ACro...page&q&f=false

О Бхаванге, и.т.д. например:
http://www.vipassana.info/nina-abhi-12.htm
http://www.vipassana.info/nina-abhi-13.htm

----------

Митяй (17.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> в этих возвышенных сферах сознание не является чем-то необусловленным. Объектом ума существ этих миров могут быть безграничное пространство, безграничное сознание и т.д. Таким образом, в бестелесной сфере (в мире без форм) присутствует сознание интеллекта (мано-винняна).


Интересно, как в этих мирах выглядел бы эксперимент, который регулярно предлагает AlexТ:



> Если в чай подсунуть химию то ум пьющего изменится.  Что было причиной изменения сознания и ума?


Там ведь и чай-то не пьют, наверное. Вот ведь беда ))))

----------

Федор Ф (17.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сознание может быть обусловлено формой или чувствами или восприятием или порывами. Не и. Или.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Интересный вопрос: а что конкретно является "знанием" и как знание может быть отдельно от материи?


Знанием являются чувства, восприятие и порывы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Знанием являются чувства, восприятие и порывы.


Знанием является знание. О чувствах, восприятиях и порывах.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Знанием является знание. О чувствах, восприятиях и порывах.


Аргументируете? Или оставим без обсуждения, как заметку на полях?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Аргументируете? Или оставим без обсуждения, как заметку на полях?


А что тут аргументировать? Вы своим определением: "Знанием являются чувства..." просто устраняете категорию "знание". Это не определение, а неправомерная редукция определяемого.
Можно рассуждать о том, как знание о чувстве отличается от знания о восприятии. Но говорить "знание есть восприятие" - неправомерно.

----------

Германн (18.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Знание есть дхармы трех совокупностей. В основном это восприятие. По сути, все воспринятое и различаемое и есть знания. Чувства включил потому что новое и еще не различенное уже в момент приятности/неприятности или нейтральности относится к знанию.
С чего бы вдруг вводить отдельную совокупность "знание" ради того, чтобы для Вас это не казалось его устранением?

Сергей, Вы не аргументировали, а попросту свели мысль к неправомочности. С чего Вы взяли, что говорить о всех категориях в классификации пяти совокупностей - неправомочно?

----------


## Chong_Kwan

BTR, ты можешь молчать три дня? Ни слова не сказать и не написать три дня?

Вопрос риторический. Я знаю, что ты это можешь... И я могу. Эх! Нам бы каждое слово говорить, как будто молчал трое суток перед этим...

----------

Федор Ф (17.09.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Знанием являются чувства, восприятие и порывы.


И всё это может быть материальным. Я читал про одну программу которая побила Каспарова в шахматах. Так вот, та программа имела много вариантов ответов и выбирала вариант при каждом ходе Каспарова.  Может знание это такого рода программа где выбирается реакция из многих вариантов? 

Я пока не вижу возможность избежать того что ум и сознание это действие физического мозга.

----------


## Chong_Kwan

BTR, да и всем нам тут...

----------

Федор Ф (17.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> И всё это может быть материальным. Я читал про одну программу которая побила Каспарова в шахматах. Так вот, та программа имела много вариантов ответов и выбирала вариант при каждом ходе Каспарова.  Может знание это такого рода программа где выбирается реакция из многих вариантов? 
> 
> Я пока не вижу возможность избежать того что ум и сознание это действие физического мозга.


Я понимаю Ваши чувства. Да, работа программ в некотором смысле имитирует работу сознания. И есть много разных взглядов на то, что есть ум, как он устроен, как работает. Главная ошибка в том, что многие пытаются понять то, что считают отдельным взрослым человеком. А ум человека стал таким не у этого отдельного человека, а в течение множества поколений эволюции как тела так и общества. Человек разделяет знания с другими людьми. Человек так редко и так мало выводит знания самостоятельно, что этим фактом можно смело пренебречь. 

Ум и сознание оперируют тем, что невоспринимаемо органами чувств - смыслом, целью, назначением, условиями, причинами. Это общественное знание, передаваемое в общении. 

Уж если и рассматривать мозг, то в масштабе человечества, и в динамике идей, которые разделяют те или другие группы. Ведь как бы ни был ценен мозг, он не очень то ценен если погружен в изолированную от общения среду. Мать может пожертвовать собой за ребенка, владелец предприятия мыслит в масштабах организации, а не своего тела или семьи, правитель своим телом воспринимает государство. 

Когда начинаете рассматривать в качестве причин для идей не мозг, а общество, находите настоящие причины.  Идеи порождаются от других идей. Мозг только устройство для их различения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, да и всем нам тут...


Как трепетно ты с нами обращаешься. Иногда за пару часов дискуссии рассматриваешь мысли, которые бы и в голову не пришли. Если, конечно, хочешь разобраться. 

Знаешь, смешанные чувства, когда читаешь свои сообщения многолетней давности и пытаешься понять: что изменилось? Как бы сказал теперь? А еще веселее читать забытые споры, не глядя на авторство.

----------

SlavaR (17.09.2012), Федор Ф (17.09.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

угу

----------


## AlexТ

> А ум человека стал таким не у этого отдельного человека, а в течение множества поколений эволюции как тела так и общества. Человек разделяет знания с другими людьми. Человек так редко и так мало выводит знания самостоятельно, что этим фактом можно смело пренебречь...Уж если и рассматривать мозг, то в масштабе человечества, и в динамике идей, которые разделяют те или другие группы.


Возможно что некоторые знания или способности, в виде генов, передаётся по наследству.

----------


## Вантус

> Возможно что некоторые знания или способности, в виде генов, передаётся по наследству.


Некоторые -по наследству, это, в основном, древние инстинктивные программы. Некоторые - обучением (теперь так нейросети обучают). Отмечу, что и все человечество в целом можно промоделировать одной нейросетью, отдельные участки которой будут соответствовать отдельным людям.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, Вы не аргументировали, а попросту свели мысль к неправомочности. С чего Вы взяли, что говорить о всех категориях в классификации пяти совокупностей - неправомочно?


Прежде всего потому, что классификация по пяти скандхам охватывает не все дхармы, а только сансарные. На основе этой классификации можно построить модель движения пудгалы в сансаре, а вот эсхатологию сформулировать уже не удастся. Вернее, эсхатология тут сведется к той, что мы видим в хинаяне: к идее полного и окончательного уничтожения. А дзен и чань, в разделе которых мы сейчас на форуме находимся (вот занесла меня опять нелегкая!) - это все-таки худо-бедно махаяна. Как и у Вас в профиле. Но в рассуждениях своих Вы редуцируете свое воззрение до хинаяны. Впрочем, я Вам на это уже не раз указывал.
Говоря иначе, знание не сводится к указанным Вами категориям - чувствам, восприятиям и порывам, - потому, что возможно еще знание как осознавание умом собственного предыдущего момента, то есть знание самого себя.
Кроме того, сведение всего знания к указанным трем категориям имплицитно утверждает неизбежную обусловленность сознания. А сознание Будды не является обусловленным. И не только Будды: татхагатагарбха - необусловленная составляющая в уме всякого ЖС. Так что Ваша редукция неправомерна, по крайней мере с позиции махаяны.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, дзен - это традиция, а не философская школа. И традиция эта не противоставляет одни сутры другим. Это практическая школа освобождения от страданий методом праджняпарамиты. 
Хинаяна - это ошибка учеников махаяны. В домахаянском Буддизме эта ошибка и не возникала, по причине отсутствия дискурса на тему сознания вне пяти совокупностей. Начав эту тему обсуждать возникло постранство и для ошибочных взглядов. Которые нужно было исправлять, иначе достижение сферы ничто принималось за нирвану. 

Вам кажется, что я редуцирую, однако я вижу, что Вы мистифицируете нирвану, различая в ней не прекращение обусловленного ума, а самосущность объектов ума абсолютного. Относительный ум, столкнувшись с тем, что его прекращение не оказывается абсолютным ничем, освобождается от цепляния, однако не становится умом абсолютным. Как был, так и остается миром вместерожденных внимательности и неведения. Но благодаря видению этой вместерожденности, видит что рожденное вниманием обусловлено вниманием. Истинная же реальность не обусловлена, неизменна и никаким образом невыразима.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Вам кажется*, что я редуцирую, *однако я вижу*, что Вы мистифицируете нирвану, различая в ней не прекращение обусловленного ума, а самосущность объектов ума абсолютного.


Дело за малым - осталось только аргументировать то, что Вы, как Вам кажется, видите. ))))




> Относительный ум, столкнувшись с тем, что его прекращение не оказывается абсолютным ничем, освобождается от цепляния, однако не становится умом абсолютным.


Конечно, не становится. Он уже является абсолютным, поскольку основа его когнитивной способности - все та же природа будды, изначальная пробужденность. Или, как говорится в столь часто приводимой Далай-ламой цитате из Аштасахасрики:

В уме нет самого ума,
Поскольку природа его - ясный свет.




> Но благодаря видению этой вместерожденности, видит...


И что же? к какой из указанных Вами категорий относится это видение вместерожденности: к чувствам, к восприятиям или к порывам?





> Истинная же реальность не обусловлена, неизменна и *никаким образом невыразима*...


... но постижима. И в этом все дело.

----------

Wyrd (17.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> И что же? к какой из указанных Вами категорий относится это видение вместерожденности: к чувствам, к восприятиям или к порывам?


К прекращеннию чувств, восприятий и порывов




> Конечно, не становится. Он уже является абсолютным, поскольку основа его когнитивной способности - все та же природа будды, изначальная пробужденность. Или, как говорится в столь часто приводимой Далай-ламой цитате из Аштасахасрики:


Нет, цепляние и становление основа относительного ума. Прекращение цепляния и становления это изменяет. Внимательность возникающая с неведением имеет основой способность воспринимать без цепляния, но связана цеплянием, не может не возникать от момента к моменту. 

Прекращение цепляния и становления не есть несвобода, невозможность возникновения. Устраняется лишь неизбежность и обусловленность

----------


## Федор Ф

> Сергей, дзен - это традиция, а не философская школа


Я вот подумал: что, если попытаться превратить дзен в философскую школу? Мне кажется, классная философия бы получилась! Может, попробовать? Например, "интуитивная философия" (Анри Бергсон) тоже как-то абсурдно звучит. Однако - существует!

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, обусловленный ум может иметь идею, что он уже свободен от страданий. Он может говорить, что можно достать тело, но нельзя достать его ум. Но это не так. Достаточно задеть его идеи, как иллюзорный покой исчезает и появляется страсть, гнев, невежество

Действительно необусловленный ум прекратил все причины для возникновения невежества. И такой ум нечем зацепить и обусловить.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я вот подумал: что, если попытаться превратить дзен в философскую школу? Мне кажется, классная философия бы получилась! Может, попробовать? Например, "интуитивная философия" (Анри Бергсон) тоже как-то абсурдно звучит. Однако - существует!


Это и есть теоретический дзен.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Это и есть теоретический дзен.


Ну? А чё тогда говорите - не философская школа? Вы вон как философствуете! Нет, все-таки без философии родимой никуда, что ни говорите!

Мне вот тоже как-то раз раздраженно так сказали с умным видом: не все в мире - философия, Федор!  :Wink: 
 Э, нет, братцы - ВСЕ!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> К прекращеннию чувств, восприятий и порывов


и, соответственно, к прекращению знания. Вывод: достигший окончательного полного пробуждения не обладает знанием, поскольку все (известные Вам))) когнитивные процессы в нем прекратились.




> Нет, цепляние и становление основа относительного ума.


А сам относительный ум - лишь мусор на поверхности ума абсолютного.




> Действительно необусловленный ум прекратил все причины для возникновения невежества. И такой ум нечем зацепить и обусловить.


Это противоречит Вашему утверждению, что все знание исчерпывается чувствами, восприятиями и порывами.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну? А чё тогда говорите - не философская школа? Вы вон как философствуете! Нет, все-таки без философии родимой никуда, что ни говорите!
> 
> Мне вот тоже как-то раз раздраженно так сказали с умным видом: не все в мире - философия, Федор! 
>  Э, нет, братцы - ВСЕ!


Теоретический дзен это еще не весь дзен. Еще есть дзен татхагаты и дзен патриархов

----------

Федор Ф (17.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, нет противоречия. Приведите две дословные цитаты, в которых видите противоречие. Одну против другой. Вы делаете свои выводы из сказанного, и в этих выводах находите ошибку. Оба вывода неверны.

Прекращение чувствования и восприятия - нирвана. Но это не значит невозможности возникновения. Это не значит уничтожения. Все заблуждения остаются видны, они лишь потеряли очарование и не цепляют больше, все они пусты, не способны увлечь и омрачить.

Желать пребывать в прекращении чувствования и восприятия - значит привязаться к этой сфере. Это еще избегание мира. Не влечение, не избегание и не игнорирование - вот полная свобода, аннутара самьяк самбодхи

----------


## Федор Ф

> Теоретический дзен это еще не весь дзен. Еще есть дзен татхагаты и дзен патриархов


Ну, само собой, что не философией единой! Но без философии (в широком смысле) рассыпалось бы в прах любое учение, согласитесь. Философия - некий клей, склеивающий воедино все аспекты любого учения, любой школы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, нет противоречия. Приведите две дословные цитаты, в которых видите противоречие. Одну против другой. Вы делаете свои выводы из сказанного, и в этих выводах находите ошибку. Оба вывода неверны.


*BTR:*
1. Знанием являются чувства, восприятие и порывы.
2. Необусловленный ум прекратил все причины для возникновения невежества

Рассуждаем:
Чувства, восприятие и порывы - проявление неведения.
С прекращением причин неведения они прекращаются.
Если чувства, восприятие и порывы составляют всю полноту зания (как Вы утверждаете), следовательно, с прекращеним неведения всякое знание прекращается.

*Вывод:* BTR считает, что необусловленный ум не обладает никаким занием.
С какой стати тогда называть его умом?

----------


## Won Soeng

В рассуждении ошибка. Прекращается обусловленное возникновение. Это не значит уничтожение. Это значит прекращение обусловленности.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну, само собой, что не философией единой! Но без философии (в широком смысле) рассыпалось бы в прах любое учение, согласитесь. Философия - некий клей, склеивающий воедино все аспекты любого учения, любой школы.


За теоретический дзен ученик получает тридцать ударов. Дхарма изучается не для измышлений, а для прекращения измышлений. Практика лишь показывает точность Дхармы. Проверяя ум ученика мастер видит за что ум ученика цепляется и не замечает этого цепляния. Удар возвращает ум ученика к внимательности.

----------

Anthony (18.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В рассуждении ошибка. Прекращается обусловленное возникновение. Это не значит уничтожение. Это значит прекращение обусловленности.


Вы не объяснили, в чем именно ошибка.
И вообще, в Вашем тезисе, который я обсуждаю, нет ни слова ни об обусловленном ни о возникновении. Откуда они вдруг взялись?
Вы просто перескакиваете с темы на тему, будто для отвода глаз.

----------


## Федор Ф

> За теоретический дзен ученик получает тридцать ударов. Дхарма изучается не для измышлений, а для прекращения измышлений. Практика лишь показывает точность Дхармы. Проверяя ум ученика мастер видит за что ум ученика цепляется и не замечает этого цепляния. Удар возвращает ум ученика к внимательности.


Да знаю я... Но вот это и называется философией дзен. Мастера у вас злые какие, однако. До сих пор дерутся, как в Древнем Китае? Попробовал бы меня кто-нибудь ударить... Будда вот никого не бил.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, я уточняю термины, поскольку вижу, что для Вас прекращение это уничтожение, а не невозникновение. Что же Вы запретите мне развивать мысль, лишь бы уличить меня в неточности? Если Вы вместо того понимания, которое я вкладываю, воспринимаете идеи, которые я не вкладывал, моя вина в неточности сказанного, а не в том, что я разделяю идею, которая у Вас возникла как ошибочная.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да знаю я... Но вот это и называется философией дзен. Мастера у вас злые какие, однако. До сих пор дерутся, как в Древнем Китае? Попробовал бы меня кто-нибудь ударить... Будда вот никого не бил.


Обычно ученикам хватает тени удара  :Smilie:  мастер говорит: я Вас ударяю. Если нужно, мастер объясняет, что удар обозначает. Но если нужен сильный удар, мастер ударит сильно. Бывают заблуждения, склоняющие к глубокой самоуверенности ученика. Ударом может быть отвержение ученика от наставлений, может быть изгнание, может быть удар палкой или ногой, может быть ответ "нет" или молчание, может быть объяснение. Здесь нет намерения причинить боль или унизить. Это работа мастера: вернуть внимательность ученика к происходящему в уме ученика, пробудить ум. Зависит от умелости мастера это делать.

----------

Федор Ф (17.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, я уточняю термины, *поскольку вижу*, что для Вас прекращение это уничтожение, а не невозникновение.


Ну уж и не знаю, что Вы там такое видите. Прекращение для меня - это прекращение (уничтожение) причин и условий для возникновения. Хотя я и не понимаю, какое это имеет отношение к теме. Ну да ладно, видите и видите, беды в этом нет особой. Каждый видит что хочет, в конце концов.

Тогда уточните пожалуйста, вот это: Это значит прекращение обусловленности
Что за обусловленность (обусловленность - *чем*?) и *что* было обусловлено этой обусловленностью до того, как она прекратилась?

----------


## Wyrd

> ... но постижима.


Да, но можно ли назвать пустоту прямо вот "постигаемой"? Когда я слышу слово "постигнуть", я представляю себе некую идею с каким-то содержанием... вроде конфеты с начинкой. Которую можно взять и съесть.

----------


## Won Soeng

Обусловленность это взаимозависимое возникновение. При условии возникновения неведения возникают намерения, и далее сознание, имя и форма, шесть сфер, чувства, контакт, жажда, цепляние, становление, рождение, старение и смерть.

----------


## Won Soeng

Но прекращение это прекращение обусловленного возникновения, а не уничтожение. Прекращение не значит невозможность возникновения, это было бы ограничением и несвободой. Прекращение это значит возможность невозникновения, прекращение обусловленности.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да, но можно ли назвать пустоту прямо вот "постигаемой"? Когда я слышу слово "постигнуть", я представляю себе некую идею с каким-то содержанием... вроде конфеты с начинкой. Которую можно взять и съесть.


Постигнуть - значит иметь в качестве объекта.
У Цонкапы об этом говорится так:

Абсолютная истина, согласно ... Чандракитри, определяется как то, что обнаружено восприятием реального объекта познания...
собственная сущность (сварупа) абсолютной [истины] обнаруживается как объект особой изначальной мудрости теми, кто воспринимает реальность (татхата = тиб. yang dag gzigs pa), однако оно не устанавливается [в объекте как нечто,] существующее в качестве его собственной [независимой] самости.
Эти слова о том, что если нечто обнаружено незагрязнённой изначальной мудростью, познающей таковость, оно не установлено по собственной сущности (rang gi ngo bo ma grub), опровергают гипотезу о том, что, всё, обнаруженное или возникшее в незагрязнённом медитативном равновесии непременно должно быть истинно существующим. Он говорит именно об «особой изначальной мудрости» , дабы подчеркнуть, что обнаруженного любой изначальной мудростью высших существ недостаточно, и только то, что обнаружено особой изначальной мудростью — изначальной мудростью, познающей таковость  – это есть абсолютная истина. Слово «обнаружено» здесь означает «таким образом установлено этим сознанием»
_Средний ламрим_

Не знаю, как там в дзен и чань, но в тибетской прасангике это и есть постижение пустотности.

----------

Wyrd (17.09.2012), Кунсанг (18.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но прекращение это ... не уничтожение.


И что же остается?

----------


## Won Soeng

> И что же остается?


Остается неописуемое, поскольку относительный ум не имеет возможности этого описать. Есть только обозначение - ниббана. Другое обозначение - абсолютная реальность или истинная реальность. Третье обозначение - пустота. Или сознание Будды. Или алая. Или татхагатагарбха. Или Природа Будды. Или Дхармакая. Или еще множество обозначений того, что нельзя выразить и описать, того, что не охватывается относительным умом, не может быть правильно воспринято относительным умом.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Или сознание Будды.


Что является знанием для этого сознания? Чувства, восприятие и порывы?

----------


## Greedy

> Остается неописуемое, поскольку относительный ум не имеет возможности этого описать. Есть только обозначение - ниббана. Другое обозначение - абсолютная реальность или истинная реальность. Третье обозначение - пустота. Или сознание Будды. Или алая. Или татхагатагарбха. Или Природа Будды. Или Дхармакая. Или еще множество обозначений того, что нельзя выразить и описать, того, что не охватывается относительным умом, не может быть правильно воспринято относительным умом.


BTR, чем ниббана отличается от читта-вритти-ниродхи?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что является знанием для этого сознания? Чувства, восприятие и порывы?


Об этом говорят как о всеведении. Это не фрагментарное знание. Но возникновение чувств, восприятия, порывов и сознания - без цепляния, момент за моментом - возможны. Татхагата может воспринимать все воспринимаемое обычным умом. Нет цепляния, поэтому татхагата может воспринимать моменты сознания всех уделов сансары, просто направляя на них внимание. Внимание возникает, восприятие возникает, чувства и намерения присущие моменту воспринимаются, но не возникают обусловленно. Татхагата может рассматривать моменты, от момента к моменту от причин к следствиям или от следствий к причинам. А может прекратить внимание и направить в любой другой момент.

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, чем ниббана отличается от читта-вритти-ниродхи?


Я не встречал такого термина. Если Вы мне расскажете, что это такое, я, может быть, отвечу.

----------


## Greedy

> Я не встречал такого термина. Если Вы мне расскажете, что это такое, я, может быть, отвечу.


Состоянием, предваряющим (позволяющим понять вкус) читта-вритти-ниродха, является "стопор ума", когда в уме прекращается ток мыслей и внешние раздражители (например, Вас о чём-то спрашивают) не приводят к их появлению.
Читта-вритти-ниродха - это полная остановка ума, а не только мышления.

Вы описываете Ниббану следующим образом:



> Но прекращение это прекращение обусловленного возникновения, а не уничтожение. Прекращение не значит невозможность возникновения, это было бы ограничением и несвободой. Прекращение это значит возможность невозникновения, прекращение обусловленности.





> Остается неописуемое, поскольку относительный ум не имеет возможности этого описать. Есть только обозначение - ниббана.


Поэтому я спрашиваю: есть ли различие между ниббаной и читта-вритти-ниродхой?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Татхагата может воспринимать все воспринимаемое обычным умом. Нет цепляния, поэтому татхагата может воспринимать моменты сознания всех уделов сансары, просто направляя на них внимание. Внимание возникает, восприятие возникает, чувства и намерения присущие моменту воспринимаются, но не возникают обусловленно.


Понятно.
В таком случае, можно ли сказать, что для Татхагаты знание - это чувства, восприятие и порывы?
Или иначе: есть ли у Татхагаты какое-либо знание помимо этих трех?

----------


## Дмитрий С

А кто, собственно, говорит, Татхагата??

----------


## Won Soeng

> Понятно.
> В таком случае, можно ли сказать, что для Татхагаты знание - это чувства, восприятие и порывы?
> Или иначе: есть ли у Татхагаты какое-либо знание помимо этих трех?


Не думаю, что рассуждения на эту тему могут быть полезными, не будучи воспринятыми или дословно услышанными, а для меня здесь это сейчас так. Но если говорить о сложившихся взглядах, то обычный ум - это обусловленные и ограниченные этой обусловленностью чувства, восприятие, порывы и сознание. 
Для татхагаты - это все чувства, восприятие, порывы и сознания каждого и любого момента, любого удела сансары, неразделенные, необособленные, необусловленные и неограниченные.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Состоянием, предваряющим (позволяющим понять вкус) читта-вритти-ниродха, является "стопор ума", когда в уме прекращается ток мыслей и внешние раздражители (например, Вас о чём-то спрашивают) не приводят к их появлению.
> Читта-вритти-ниродха - это полная остановка ума, а не только мышления.


Я не слишком то понимаю слов "остановка мышления". Тем более, что такое "полная остановка ума". 
Нет ума, в котором "текут мысли", поэтому как может прекратиться ток мыслей? Нет ума, для которого есть внешние раздражители. 
Это не очень то понятная для модель.

----------


## Greedy

> Я не слишком то понимаю слов "остановка мышления". Тем более, что такое "полная остановка ума". 
> Нет ума, в котором "текут мысли", поэтому как может прекратиться ток мыслей? Нет ума, для которого есть внешние раздражители. 
> Это не очень то понятная для модель.


"Прекращение мышления", "полное прекращение ума".
О прекращении Вы говорите свободно.
Поэтому я спрашиваю, является ли состояния "прекращения" ума, которое Вы называете Ниббаной, тем же, что "прекращение" ума, когда в нём нет никакой активности.
Чтобы понять, о чём я спрашиваю, я привёл пример с состоянием прекращения мыслей: "пустая голова" - Вам задают вопрос, а в ответ никаких мыслей не возникает.

----------


## Won Soeng

В дзен есть такое состояние "потерянный ум". Это когда внимание теряет какое-то время, какой-то период выпадает. Это не нирвана, это потерянный ум. Это не остановка ума, это рассеяние внимания, подобие глубокого сна.
Сосредоточенность важна. В каноне есть описание разницы между мертвым и находящимся в ниродха-саммапати (прекращение чувственного восприятия). В мн43 Сарипутта объясняет, что у мертвого остановлены формирователи жизненной силы, жизненная сила прекратилась, прекратилось тепло и сознание рассеяно. У архата в ниродха саммапати формирователи жизненной силы не прекращены, жизненная сила не прекращена, тепло не прекращено, сознание невероятно сосредоточено. Единственный объект восприятия архата - перекращение чувственного восприятия, ниббана. 
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не думаю, что рассуждения на эту тему могут быть полезными


Для начала достаточно просто согласиться: "знание - это не только чувства, восприятие и порывы".
Ведь к этому выводу, собственно, и сводится наш диалог. К чему так много слов - непонятно.
)))

----------

Германн (19.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Для начала достаточно просто согласиться: "знание - это не только чувства, восприятие и порывы".
> Ведь к этому выводу, собственно, и сводится наш диалог. К чему так много слов - непонятно.
> )))


Зачем мне соглашаться с тем, что я считаю ошибкой? Знание это чувства, восприятия и порывы - объекты сознания. 
Разница между обусловленным знанием и абсолютной реальностью в том, что обусловленное знание обусловлено цеплянием, а абсолютное знание это все читты сансары без ограничений. Включая читту прекращения чувственного восприятия. Нирвана в этом смысле - это неразделенность знаний на фрагменты, необусловленность познания предыдущим познанием. Но это все те же чувства, восприятие и порывы, а не что-то помимо них. Зачем мне соглашаться с тем, что есть что-то помимо чувств, восприятия и порывов, что может быть познано и может по этой причине называться знанием?

----------


## Пиррон

Прочитал всю тему и так ничего толком и не понял. Предположим, я помер и моя дурная карма сформировала тело крокодила. Какое мне дело до этого крокодила? Что мне до того, проживет ли он свою жизнь без проблем или у него возникнут трудности?Между мной и им нет никакого, даже самого отдаленного сходства.Аргументы же вроде того, что и пять минут назад я был другим человеком, не тем, что сейчас, кажутся мне основанными на гипертрофии понятия изменения и игнорировании относительного тождества. Пять минут назад я любил своего сына и сейчас его люблю. Пять минут назад я имел литературные способности и сейчас я их имею. Пять минут назад я был сыном своей матери и сейчас я им остаюсь. Тот опыт, который я имел пять минут назад, никуда не делся - к нему только прибавился опыт пяти минут.Но об этом крокодиле ничего подобного сказать нельзя.Извините, если написал глупость.

----------


## Won Soeng

Пиррон, вопрос в том, что Вы называете собой прямо сейчас. Если не понять этого, не понять и перерождения. Вам, по большому счету все равно, что будет с Вами 20 сентября 2012 года. Вам было все равно, что будет с Вами сегодня всего лишь несколько десятков часов назад. Разве Вы как то особенно заботитесь прямо сейчас, о том, что с Вами случится через несколько секунд? Вы ничего не ожидаете и не предпринимаете.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Прочитал всю тему и так ничего толком и не понял. Предположим, я помер и моя дурная карма сформировала тело крокодила. Какое мне дело до этого крокодила?


Крокодил будет обижаться.

----------

Дхармананда (19.09.2012), Энн Тэ (19.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Предположим, я помер и моя дурная карма сформировала тело крокодила. Какое мне дело до этого крокодила?


Этот вопрос уместен, если Ваша друная карма сформировала бы например камень. ) Но крокодил - это живое, чувствующее существо. Как Вы думаете крокодил чувствует голод, боль, жажду? Чувствует. Так же как чувствуете эти аспекты существования и Вы сами (хотя и в меньшей степени, родившись человеком). И если Ваша нынешняя форма существования - это результат прошлой каммы, то разве правильно задаваться вопросом "какое мне дело до того, что будет дальше"? Ваше появление в этом мире не беспричинно, следовательно нет никакой гарантии, что после смерти не будет нового рождения. А если так, то правильным вопросом будет не "какое мне дело до этого крокодила?", а "как избежать рождений в мирах ниже человеческого?", "что к этому приводит, а что не приводит?" и т.д.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.09.2012), Федор Ф (19.09.2012), Энн Тэ (19.09.2012)

----------


## Echo

> Между мной и им нет никакого, даже самого отдаленного сходства.


Представьте что вы ремонтируете свой автомобиль. Постепенно(после каждой замены вы привыкаете к новшеству) вы заменяете в нем различные детали. Наступает момент(ну принципиально возможный а не реальный) когда абсолютно все детали автомобиля заменены. Это все тот же автомобиль или другой?

----------


## Кунсанг

РОждению крокодилом может поспособствовать дурная карма. И будет неважно что вы представляли из себя пять минут назад. Смерть и спустя какое то время вы уже в утробе крокодилихи. Если из мира богов рождаются свниньями то из мира людей тоже возможно родиться крокодилом. Крокодилы постоянно рождаются и кто-то определенно пришел из мира людей. Может это убийца крокодилов родился чтобы испытать похожую карму.

----------


## Пиррон

> А если так, то правильным вопросом будет не "какое мне дело до этого крокодила?", а "как избежать рождений в мирах ниже человеческого?", "что к этому приводит, а что не приводит?" и т.д.


Как раз вопрос "как избежать рождений в мирах ниже человеческого?" подразумевает наличие некого сокровенного "я", некой относительно стабильной сознающей индивидуальной структуры, сохранение которой после моей смерти позволяет в некотором смысле говорить о новом рождении как о моем рождении.Если же этой структуры нет, то имеет смысл только вопрос "как избежать рождения в этом мире крокодилов?" или, в более обобщенном виде, "как избежать рождения несовершенных страдающих существ"?Если я не достигаю нирваны при жизни, то мне остается только способствовать тому, чтобы когда-то, тысечелетия спустя, какое-то неведомое мне существо, связанное со мной даже в меньшей степени, нежели я связан с каким-то моим, жившим десять тысяч лет назад предком - чтобы это существо избавилось от страданий.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Как раз вопрос "как избежать рождений в мирах ниже человеческого?" подразумевает наличие некого сокровенного "я", некой относительно стабильной сознающей индивидуальной структуры, сохранение которой после моей смерти позволяет в некотором смысле говорить о новом рождении как о моем рождении.


Получается, что себя, своё "я" или "душу" Вы либо отождествляете только лишь с этой жизнью - телом, чувствами, ощущениями, сознанием, либо отрицаете вообще (нигилизм). Будда говорит, что в целом воззрения людей относятся к одной из двух крайностей. Либо они считают, что есть душа, либо они считают, что нет ничего вообще. К сожалению, многие буддисты путают учение о безличности (анатта) со взглядом, как будто ничего нет вовсе. Утверждать наличие души несостоятельно, потому что всё, что можно считать душой или «я» - тело, волю, сознание или ум - всё это можно видеть непостоянным. Будда говорит: «Нельзя говорить о том, что есть (душа), поскольку видно прекращение (всего, что может быть принято за душу)». С другой стороны, глупо утверждать, что ничего нет вовсе, поскольку очевидно, что жизнь есть! Будда говорит: «Нельзя говорить о том, что ничего нет, потому что видно возникновение (всех феноменов)». Таким образом, Будда явным образом отрицал доктрину об абсолютном ничто. В Каччаянаготта сутте Будда далее указывает, что существует середина между этими двумя крайними воззрениями, то есть третий вариант, избегающий этой дихотомии. Так какова же «середина» между крайностями ничто и души? Середина, как говорит Будда - это Взаимозависимое возникновение (патичча-самуппада). 

Таким образом, всё что есть - это взаимозависимый процес возникновения и прекращения каждой из безличных составляющих сознательной жизни (тело, чувства, ощущения, мысли, сознание). Получается, что даже сейчас, в течение этой жизни, в каждое мгновение мы "рождаемся и умираем", вместе с составляющими, каждая из которой непостоянна и претерпевает изменения, но продолжаем быть. Если мы можем понять, что в этой жизни "мы" можем продолжать быть без постоянной, неизменной сущности, подобно Душе или Самости, почему же мы не можем понять, что эти силы могут сами продолжаться без Души или Самости, стоящей за ними, после прекращения деятельности тела?  "Перерождение" - это не переход некой "души", "я" и т.д., а продолжающийся поток  моментов сознания, поддерживаемый жаждой и каммой. Он не имеет начала и будет продолжен, если не устранены причины его поддерживающие - жажда и камма, коренящиеся  в неведении. 

То, что мы зовем смертью, является полным прекращением деятельности физического тела, но сам-то принцип взаимозависимого возникновения никуда не девается. Так ведь? Невежество было в предыдущей жизни. Оно обусловило возникновение волевых конструкций (формирователей). Волевые конструкции обусловили возникновение сознания в этом рождении. Сознание обусловило возникновение психики-и-тела (нама-рупа) в этом рождении. И этот цикл будет повторяться до тех пор, пока не будут устранены соответствующих причины. Т.е. Ваша нынешняя жизнь - это следствие каммы не какого-то совершенно иного существа, никак с Вами не связанного, а продолжение того самого процесса, поддерживающего Ваш поток сознания. Разница между смертью и рождением - лишь мгновение мысли: последнее мгновение мысли в этой жизни обуславливает первое мгновение мысли в так называемой следующей жизни, которая, в действительности, является продолжением той же последовательности. Также и в течение этой жизни одно мгновение мысли обуславливает следующее мгновение мысли. Однако по невежеству этот поток сознания сейчас нам кажется цельным и неразрывным познаванием, и мы принимаем его за своё "я". Не обладая мудростью и соредоточением, мы не видим его дискретности, как один момент сознания обуславливает следующий.

p.s. Извините за "много букав", но Взаимозависмиое Возникновение - это сердцевина Учения Будды, и это не такой уж простой вопрос. Будда говорит: "Глубоко взаимозависимое возникновение, и глубоки его признаки".

----------

Ittosai (19.09.2012), Magan Poh (19.09.2012), Sikorsky (19.09.2012), Wyrd (19.09.2012), Zom (20.09.2012), Богдан Б (21.09.2012), Кунсанг (19.09.2012), Леонид Ш (19.09.2012), Митяй (19.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2012), Юань Дин (20.09.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

ai molodca!

----------


## Sikorsky

> То, что мы зовем смертью, является полным прекращением деятельности физического тела, но сам-то принцип взаимозависимого возникновения никуда не девается. Так ведь? Невежество было в предыдущей жизни. Оно обусловило возникновение волевых конструкций (формирователей). Волевые конструкции обусловили возникновение сознания в этом рождении. Сознание обусловило возникновение психики-и-тела (нама-рупа) в этом рождении.


Можно ли это переформулировать следующим образом: то что перерождается является не группой объектов, а некоей совокупностью процессов?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Можно ли это переформулировать следующим образом: то что перерождается является не группой объектов, а некоей совокупностью процессов?


Думаю, что так оно и есть. Потому что группы объектов - это условное название тем самым процессам. Живое существо состоит исключительно из двух четко отличающихся групп, материи (рупа) и психики (нама). Но это ведь не значит, что это некие кирпичики или некие цельные составляющие. Например на основе глаза возникает сознание глаза (процесс видения); на основе уха, возникает сознание уха (процесс слышания) и т.д. Исходя из этого, идея непостоянства (аничча) отрицает не существование вещей, а только их перманентность. Ментальные и телесные материалы строения могут изменяться с огромной скоростью, и тем не менее они всегда будут создавать (наполнять) особую индивидуальную форму, которая соответствует (на основании закона зависимого происхождения) уровню развития данного индивидуума. 

Таким образом, идея аничча (непостоянства) не делает мир менее реальным, но, напротив, она показывает, что мир представляет собой исключительно процесс действования. Нигде нет застоя, нет ограничения. Ничто не существует само по себе или отдельно в самом себе. Не существует ничего постоянного; и вместо мира, заполненного мертвыми вещами, существует живой космос, который находит свое подобие в сознании каждого индивидуума.

----------

Sikorsky (19.09.2012), Богдан Б (21.09.2012), Федор Ф (20.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2012)

----------


## Пиррон

Вы, Сергей Чернявский, разъясняете все очень хорошо, но я пока не уверен, что идея взаимозависимого возникновения является золотой серединой между наличием души и ее отсутствием. Рассмотрим такой пример. Поток взаимозаисимого возникновения привел в определенный момент к появлению Ивана Петрова. По железному закону причин и следствий Петров вырос, возмужал, постарел и умер. В момент смерти поток взаимозависимого возникновения не прерывается - теперь Петров существует в виде мертвого тела. Согласитесь, что оно тоже существует, его существование тоже поддерживается потоком взпимозависимого возникновения, оно тоже является необходимым звеном в цепочке причин и следствий. Через пару дней тело сжигают в крематории. Теперь существует и поддерживается потоком взаимозависимого возникновения горсть праха. Ее развеивают по ветру, она становится частью почвы, вступает во взаимодействие с другими неорганическими веществами.Поток взаимозависимого возникновения нигде не прервался - эта горсть праха тоже возникла, и возникла с такой же необходимостью, как и все предыдущие стадии процесса. Но Петрова, в общем-то, больше нет.Таким образом идея взаимозависимого возникновения сама по себе не противоречит тому, что вы называете нигилизмом.

----------

Alex (20.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы, Сергей Чернявский, разъясняете все очень хорошо, но я пока не уверен, что идея взаимозависимого возникновения является золотой серединой между наличием души и ее отсутствием. Рассмотрим такой пример. Поток взаимозаисимого возникновения привел в определенный момент к появлению Ивана Петрова. По железному закону причин и следствий Петров вырос, возмужал, постарел и умер. В момент смерти поток взаимозависимого возникновения не прерывается - теперь Петров существует в виде мертвого тела. Согласитесь, что оно тоже существует, его существование тоже поддерживается потоком взпимозависимого возникновения, оно тоже является необходимым звеном в цепочке причин и следствий. Через пару дней тело сжигают в крематории. Теперь существует и поддерживается потоком взаимозависимого возникновения горсть праха. Ее развеивают по ветру, она становится частью почвы, вступает во взаимодействие с другими неорганическими веществами.Поток взаимозависимого возникновения нигде не прервался - эта горсть праха тоже возникла, и возникла с такой же необходимостью, как и все предыдущие стадии процесса. Но Петрова, в общем-то, больше нет.Таким образом идея взаимозависимого возникновения сама по себе не противоречит тому, что вы называете нигилизмом.


 Вы ведь затронули только материальную (рупа) составляющую, есть же ещё и психическая составляющая (нама). Без неё нет никакого смысла говорить о жизни, о взаимозависимом возникновении, "перерождении" и т.д.  Да, сознание не может существовать независимо не от чего, но не только материя является условием для его возникновения. Будда говорит:

"Сознание может существовать, имея вещество как средство, вещество как объект, вещество как поддержку, и в поисках наслаждения оно может расти, увеличиваться и развиваться; или сознание может существовать, имея ощущение как средство... или восприятие как средство... или умственные образования... как средство, умственные образования как объект, умственные образования как поддержку, и в поисках наслаждения оно может расти, увеличиваться и развиваться. 
Если бы был человек, что сказал бы: "Я покажу приход, уход, возникновение, исчезновение, рост, увеличение или развитие сознания отдельно от вещества, ощущения, восприятия и умственных образований, то он говорил бы о чем-то, что не существует". 

Именно поэтому существует огромное разнообразие живых существ и различных форм жизни. Кроме материальных и тонкоматериальных миров, есть ещё безформенные сферы (арупа-лока), где существа не имеют совокупности формы, т.е. материального тела.
Таким образом, Взаимозависимое Возникновение описывает то, каким образом возникает и продолжается то, что мы называем жизнью. А то, что происходит с материей - это скорее сфера науки, а не буддизма. )) Поэтому приведя пример с соотношением листьев в своей руке и в лесу, Будда говорит:  

"..о бхиккху, из того, что узнал я, вам сказал лишь немного; того, чего я не сказал вам, значительно больше. Но почему же я не сказал вам (это)? Потому что нет в этом пользы... не приводит это к Нирване. Потому и не сказал я вам это". 

"Но что же тогда, Малункьяпутта, объяснил я? Я объяснил дуккха, возникновение дуккха, прекращение дуккха и путь, ведущий к прекращению дуккха. Почему, Малункьяпутта, объяснил я это? Потому что оно полезно, изначально связано с духовной святой жизнью, способствует отрешенности, непривязанности, прекращению, спокойствию, глубокому проникновению, полному осуществлению, Нирване. Потому объяснил я это."

----------

Won Soeng (19.09.2012), Zom (20.09.2012), Пиррон (19.09.2012), Федор Ф (20.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Я несколько невнятно сформулировал свою мысль в предыдущем ответе.
Склонности, порождающие моменты сознания не так переменчивы, как множественные их сочетания. Склонностей не так много. Не так много того конкретного, что прельщает, не так много того конкретного, что отвращает и не так много того конкретного, чему не придается значения.

Существо не заботится специально о будущем. Те же склонности порождают калейдоскоп ситуаций. При распаде тела эти склонности порождают новое рождение. Цепляние это не одна дхарма. Цепляние это конкретно то, что цепляет. Из-за чего возникает становление, рождение, старение и смерть. 

Человек может думать: "я забочусь о будущем". Но в чем это проявляется? В жажде того, что мило, в избегании того, что противно, в безразличии к тому, что незначимо. Но заботится ли так человек о конкретном будущем? О конкретном моменте? О конкретном "себе, который не сейчас, но будет"?

Кто-то, будь трижды привязанным к телу и материи, хоть на мгновение прозревает себя будущего? О чем идет забота, что избегается и что отбрасывается безразлично? О том, что вспоминается или мыслится сейчас как приятное, неприятное или безразличное. Насколько существо видит связь между своими поступками и их следствиями, настолько существо и заботится о будущем. Насколько существо не видит связи, настолько существо и пренебрегает будущим.

Случается, что существа пренебрегают будущим ради восприятия (избегания, безразличия) этого момента. Так же можно встретить пренебрежение этим моментом ради восприятия (избегания, безразличия) в будущем моменте. А в основном существа безразличны и к этому моменту и к прошлому моменту, по причине которого возник этот момент, и к будущему моменту, причиной которого становится этот момент. Пренебрежение причинами и следствиями и крутит это колесо влечения, избегания и безразличия.

----------


## Германн

> Прочитал всю тему и так ничего толком и не понял. Предположим, я помер и моя дурная карма сформировала тело крокодила. Какое мне дело до этого крокодила? Что мне до того, проживет ли он свою жизнь без проблем или у него возникнут трудности?Между мной и им нет никакого, даже самого отдаленного сходства.Аргументы же вроде того, что и пять минут назад я был другим человеком, не тем, что сейчас, кажутся мне основанными на гипертрофии понятия изменения и игнорировании относительного тождества. Пять минут назад я любил своего сына и сейчас его люблю. Пять минут назад я имел литературные способности и сейчас я их имею. Пять минут назад я был сыном своей матери и сейчас я им остаюсь. Тот опыт, который я имел пять минут назад, никуда не делся - к нему только прибавился опыт пяти минут.Но об этом крокодиле ничего подобного сказать нельзя.Извините, если написал глупость.


Мы гораздо больше отличаемся от привычных себя в состоянии глубокого сна без сновидений. Быть крокодилом ближе и понятней, чем ночной нокаут, это бессознательное состояние - но спим мы каждый день. И мы не помним, как были младенцами. Так и перерождения: картинка меняется, знание остаётся.

----------


## AlexТ

> Прочитал всю тему и так ничего толком и не понял. Предположим, я помер и моя дурная карма сформировала тело крокодила. Какое мне дело до этого крокодила?.


Что я думаю: Остаётся то же ощущение "Я есть" в первом лице. И также как вам сейчас не всё равно, так и потом. 

У меня были яркие сны когда Алекс уже другой персонаж. Что осталось это как раз этот центр опыта, ощущение "Я есть".

----------

Alex (20.09.2012), Zom (20.09.2012), Сергей Ч (20.09.2012), Федор Ф (20.09.2012)

----------


## Alex

Кстати да, очень точное наблюдение.
Мне как-то приснился *необычайно* яркий и правдоподобный сон, в котором я был толстой негритянкой с кучей детей в какой-то испаноговорящей стране. В этом сне я решительно *ничего* не помнил из своей настоящей жизни. Тем не менее, "центр опыта" остался и я был тем не менее собой.
Отсюда можно сделать при желании интересные выводы...

----------

Ho Shim (21.09.2012), Zom (20.09.2012), Дмитрий С (20.09.2012), Сергей Ч (20.09.2012), Федор Ф (20.09.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> В этом сне я решительно ничего не помнил из своей настоящей жизни. Тем не менее, "центр опыта" остался и я был тем не менее собой.


Да мы в практически любом сне ничего не помним о "настоящей жизни", более того - у нас не возникает никаких вопросов о нашем прошлом, несмотря на все метаморфозы образов которые мы считаем во сне "собою". Это только доказывает то, что образование "я-йности" может быть всего лишь только эффектом не требующим наличия "я" в прошлом и его продолжения.
Уверенность в наличии "я" всегда имеет место в результате отсутствия анализа и искреннего желания в этом разобраться самому не сваливая отвественность на религию или науку. Чтобы такое "я" имело место должна обязательно существовать некая неизменная опора, атрибут, что-то постоянное что позволило бы нам четко, ясно и безошибочно идентифицировать это "я" по этому неизменному признаку позволяющему отделить от всего остального и внешнего по отношению к нему. Обычно этим считают тело, память, непрерывность сознательности или некую "душу". Расследование и анализ каждого из перечисленного на неизменность и постоянство не оставит места для дальнейших концептуальных спекуляций "по умолчанию", а при приложении определенных усилий и самого мировосприятия на них основанных.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да мы в практически любом сне ничего не помним о "настоящей жизни", более того - у нас не возникает никаких вопросов о нашем прошлом, несмотря на все метаморфозы образов которые мы считаем во сне "собою". Это только доказывает то, что образование "я-йности" может быть всего лишь только эффектом не требующим наличия "я" в прошлом и его продолжения.
> Уверенность в наличии "я" всегда имеет место в результате отсутствия анализа и искреннего желания в этом разобраться самому не сваливая отвественность на религию или науку. Чтобы такое "я" имело место должна обязательно существовать некая неизменная опора, атрибут, что-то постоянное что позволило бы нам четко, ясно и безошибочно идентифицировать это "я" по этому неизменному признаку позволяющему отделить от всего остального и внешнего по отношению к нему. Обычно этим считают тело, память, непрерывность сознательности или некую "душу". Расследование и анализ каждого из перечисленного на неизменность и постоянство не оставит места для дальнейших концептуальных спекуляций "по умолчанию", а при приложении определенных усилий и самого мировосприятия на них основанных.


Я довольно долго занимался осознанными сновидениями, и мне кажется, что чем лучше осознаешь себя в сновидении, понимая, что спишь, тем "крепче" мостик между сном и реальностью. Именно в неосознанных сновидениях бывают совершенно фантастические интерпретации реальности. В осознанных сновидениях часто состояние бодрствования представляется близким к реальности, но как бы "искривленным", как бы в состоянии "опьянения".

----------


## Sadhak

> что чем лучше осознаешь себя в сновидении, понимая, что спишь, тем "крепче" мостик между сном и реальностью. Именно в неосознанных сновидениях бывают совершенно фантастические интерпретации реальности. В осознанных сновидениях часто состояние бодрствования представляется близким к реальности, но как бы "искривленным", как бы в состоянии "опьянения".


Не знаю, у меня наоборот - когда понимаешь, что спишь, очень трудно удержаться во сне не вывалившись в "мечтательную дрему", действительно уже больше похожую на бред.

----------

Дмитрий С (20.09.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

А у кого нибудь было такое что проснуться, вспомнить сон, захотеть его продолжения, уснуть и увидеть продолжение того же сна с теми же персонажами или местами.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А у кого нибудь было такое что проснуться, вспомнить сон, захотеть его продолжения, уснуть и увидеть продолжение того же сна с теми же персонажами или местами.


Да, это бывает очень часто у многих людей. У меня бывает даже, что сон идет многими сериями на протяжении многих лет, прерываясь иногда очень надолго...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А у кого нибудь было такое что проснуться, вспомнить сон, захотеть его продолжения, уснуть и увидеть продолжение того же сна с теми же персонажами или местами.


Бывало. Причём без какого-то особого желания продолжения.

----------


## Sadhak

НУ, вот поскольку ученые не могут до сих пор понять толком что такое сон и зачем он нужен, то думаю со сном не все так просто. Вот тоже повторение сна - я как-то всю ночь не мог стряхнуть один и тот же кошмар, просыпаясь раз двадцать. По идее, если бы сон определялся исключительно состоянием мозга, он должен был бы обнулиться. Но нет - то же место, персонажи, тот же экшен - этот кошмар не отпускал меня всю ночь.

----------

Федор Ф (20.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Зачем мне соглашаться с тем, что я считаю ошибкой? Знание это чувства, восприятия и порывы - объекты сознания.


Тогда еще раз: Татхагата в своем знании ограничен чувствами, восприятиями и порывами?




> абсолютное знание это все читты сансары без ограничений. Включая читту прекращения чувственного восприятия. Нирвана в этом смысле - это неразделенность знаний на фрагменты, необусловленность познания предыдущим познанием.


Как забавно: первый раз такое слышу )))
Это Вы сами придумали или можете источник указать?

----------

